# NLP??



## saturna (Apr 23, 2012)

Has any ever done nlp on this forum? what were your experiences with it? does it really work (as a quick fix maybe:blank)? is it that amazing? I am really interested in it and would like to know more... and yeah I hear this guy Richard Brandler is some kind of guru in the field, has anyone read one of his books perhaps?, is he really that good? thanks!


----------



## UKPhobe (Oct 22, 2008)

saturna said:


> Has any ever done nlp on this forum? what were your experiences with it? does it really work (as a quick fix maybe:blank)? is it that amazing? I am really interested in it and would like to know more... and yeah I hear this guy Richard Brandler is some kind of guru in the field, has anyone read one of his books perhaps?, is he really that good? thanks!


Speaking from my own experience I did find NLP to be quite a useful self help "tool". 

It certainly won't help you on its own and isn't a complete form of therapy. My advice is don't get taken in by the "NLP is a miracle cure" fanboys. NLP is not a miracle cure by any means so I would say treat it as a self help supplement rather than a complete therapy and combine it with other methods such as CBT or ACT (depending on what works best for you).

Also try to keep a realistic and objective perspective on it. There is an almost cult like following among many NLP fans which can get silly. Don't expect miracles but as I said, speaking for myself, I did find NLP had some useful stuff to offer.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

saturna said:


> Has any ever done nlp on this forum? what were your experiences with it? does it really work (as a quick fix maybe:blank)? is it that amazing? I am really interested in it and would like to know more... and yeah I hear this guy Richard Brandler is some kind of guru in the field, has anyone read one of his books perhaps?, is he really that good? thanks!


i think nlp is fantastic. i've seen the changes it can make to a person and ive also had great success with it myself

basically the phobic response you experience in social events is controlled by your unconcious mind. with nlp there are quite a few different techniques that can prevent your uncnconcious mind from creating this phobic response (and i don't know of any other thing on the planet that can achieve this better than nlp).
there are certain techniques like - parts integration, fast phobia cure, timeline therapy etc... that when used just once can stop the phobic response from happening

from there it's all about you changing you behaviour. if you've avoided people and places all of your life then there is a rock solid behavioural habit that you need to break. if you haven't spoke all of your life again there is another behavioural habit that you need to break. changing these behaviours is difficult at the best of times but it's sure a hell of a lot easier when your unconcious mind is not putting you in a phobic state

when it comes the time to change your behaviour (after you have done the unconcious work to stop the phobic response) your best bet is to combine nlp with cbt and exposure therapy creating a step by step hierarchy of tasks to achieve. there are many nlp techniques that come in handy for changing behaviour and creating new behavioural habits - they include - anchoring, modelling, mental rehearsal, self image visualization aswell as a few others. also listening to a hypnosis cd dailly really helps, or even better is listing to thinkrightnow cd's dailly (they have one especially for social anxiety at www.thinkrightnow.com)


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

saturna said:


> Has any ever done nlp on this forum? what were your experiences with it? does it really work (as a quick fix maybe:blank)? is it that amazing? I am really interested in it and would like to know more... and yeah I hear this guy Richard Brandler is some kind of guru in the field, has anyone read one of his books perhaps?, is he really that good? thanks!


i personally have had a hell of a lot of success with nlp for a procrastination problem.

there was this goal that i wanted to achieve but i just simply could not get myself going. when my alarm went off in the morning i just had an overwhelming urge to stay in bed. i would literally press the snooze button every 10 mins for 3 1/2 hours straight.
once i was finally out of bed and it was time to take action on my goal i just did not want to do it. i just didnt feel like doing anything and i had this overwhelming urge to put it off. i'd always say to myself '' i cant be bothered doing it now but i'll definately do it tomorow''. when tomorow came though i'd just put it off again. this pattern literally went on for years until one day i realise that i had wanted to achieve this goal 3 years ago and now , 3 years later, i haven't even got started yet.

that was when i used an nlp technique called ''parts integration''. i discovered that unconciouslly i held a deep fear of failure and that my unconcious mind was creating an overwhelming urge inside of me to put off taking action in order to protect me from failure. 
by doing the parts intergration i reached an agreement with my uncocnious mind to find a different way to protect myself from failure. instead of putting off my gaol i found a new way to protect myself. from then on i no longer had this overwhelming urge to put off my goal. when my alarm went off in the morning i felt wide awake and motivation and i just wanted to get up and get going. when it came time to take action on my goal i just felt up for it and actually wanted to do it
in the end i got starting on something, that i had been putting off for 3 years, and actually enjoyed it. i couldnt beleive i'd been putting this off for 3 years.

in my opinion nlp definatley works


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

joinmartin said:


> I agree that it's possible that's what is happening within a person. What I'll add to that is it is worth distinguishing between Social Phobia and Social Anxiety. Some people may not be phobic of social situations and may simply experience anxiety concerning social situations. This is important because it influences what NLP techniques would work best for the individual.
> 
> Technically, Time Line Therapy isn't part of NLP. It's a separate therapy on its own.
> 
> ...


i agree that not all nlp work is unconcious. some of it is unconcious work whilst other parts of it are concious work. that's why i said ''after you've done the uncoious work to stop the phobic response then you should use other techniques to change your behavioural habits like anchoring, metnal rehearsal etc.... (which are really techniques that you do conciously yourself).

things like fast phobia technique, prts integration, time line therapy are the things that you would use to STOP THE PHOBIC RESPONSE. and those things are all done UNCONCIOUSLY

i really beleive in thinkrightnow. for me i'm so grateful for it. its the best thing since sliced bread


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

joinmartin said:


> I agree with a lot of what you've said. What I'm getting at is that all NLP techniques involve both conscious and unconscious work. In the Fast Phobia Technique you're bringing an unconscious response into the awareness of the conscious mind and then consciously choosing to change that response.
> 
> In parts work, you bring unconscious stuff to the conscious awareness so you can work with it. This involves both the conscious and the unconscious minds.
> 
> ...


with the thinkrightnow cd's you just feel the changes inside of you and usually within days.

your thoughts just automatically change. for example with the motivation cd i remember just sitting on the couch one day watching tv and then automatically i just get this motivating thought inside my head. i picture of something i want just pop into my head and the colours of the image were just really bright and sprakling and i just felt this overwhelming motivation to get that thing which made me turn off the tv get off the couch and start taking action

when i listened the motivation cd i found myself just deeply, deeply motivation. i felt like some sort of machine and that was after only 2 weeks of listening to it

i seen a few changes with the social anxiety one but not too much change. that was because it will take a hell of a lot longer to change a mental disorder which ive had for over 20 years (social anxiety) than it will to change something like motivation or confidence. i only listened to the social anxiety cd for about 3 weeks. i predict it would take at least a few months before you really begin to see big changes with the social anxiety cd. never the les i did still see some changes in the 3 weeks of listening to the s.a one


----------

